# brisbane or perth?



## Guest (Feb 7, 2008)

hello!! im a bricklayer,and my wife and girls and i are trying to decide which city would be best to move to,i am also a keen surfer.i was hoping that you good people could offer us some advice on good and bad things of both places please.which areas are good for the kids to grow up in? many thanks


----------



## dad2girls (Jan 27, 2008)

Hiya
We are in the same boat. dont know whether to move to perth or brisbane. My hubby is a Joiner and we have 2 daughters, they are only toddlers at the moment tho. Anyway hope you get some help cos i need it too. Jo
X


----------



## surhythms (Apr 8, 2008)

Hey there 

Im looking for the same information - I was thinking Brisbane but now a few people said to me that Perth is great too!! 

I guess it involves alot of surfing the web 

Suzanne


----------



## clairer (May 6, 2008)

Brisbane!!!!! I live in Brisbane - the work for trades men here is through the roof there is more work then people to do it! Seriously!! I heard Perth was slower (but not sure I have never been) And with Surfers paradise down the round I'd say thats win win!! i have a younge family too and its a fab place to raise them!! State school here is great!


----------



## ed2001 (Apr 10, 2008)

Hi everybody,

I am new in this forum. I find the discussions here very helpful with regards to our application process to OZ. I posted the same question (whether to choose Brisbane or Perth) in Yahoo. Just click on Yahoo "Answers". It is in the left hand side of the Yahoo homepage. Then in the search box, just type in the key words "Brisbane Perth" and all the past answers related to Brisbane and Perth will be shown to you. 

Regards,


----------



## ed2001 (Apr 10, 2008)

Hi,

Just to show you an example, I got this answer through Yahoo Answers from a certain lady named Mini. Hope this can help.

----0000-----
Hi,

Let me state the similarities between Brisbane and Perth followed by the best things about each cities then you can decide which city suits more to your lifestyle 

Brisbane and Perth are 5.5 hrs flight away and you have to transit in another Australian city (i.e. Sydney, Melbourne or Adelaide) to get to each other

Both Brisbane and Perth:
- Have a very nice all year round weather (tropical therefore warm)

- Similar size of cities and very cosmopolitan and not as big as Sydney/melbourne

- Have nice beaches - long coastal white sand beaches

- House prices are similar (they're all in the rise)

Brisbane
- located on the east coast of Australia in a state called Queensland
- A lot more tourist visiting the states and the city because of the beach holidays.
- It has the holiday feeling/beach feeling
- Lots of retirees move to this city (retirees from the east coast cities of Australia such as Sydney, Melbourne)
- Closer towards other Australian cities such as Sydney (approx 1 hr flight), Canberra (1.5 hrs flight) and Melbourne (approx 2 hrs flight)
- Both multicultural cities

Perth:
- Located on the west coast of Australia in a state called Western Australia
- The nearest major capital Australia city is 3.5-4 hrs flight away called Adelaide
- Lots of family live here and they have better schools (highschool and universities)
- Closer towards Asia (approx 6 hrs flight away)
- People who moves to Perth tend to work in the mining. Western Australian state is rich of natural resources and mining.
- Western Australia has better suburbs as well (due to the family living style)
- There's a possibility to get a bargain house in suburban perth (you prob score a bargain apartment in Brisbane).

So depending on the job opportunities of my profession, whether I wanna live like a retire or consider my family life to be more important, these may influence the way I choose between Perth and Brisbane.

Good luck . You'll love immigrating to Australia


----------



## compp (Feb 28, 2008)

wow, thanks for that john, brilliant post, much appreciated, we also have the same problem (a problem i,m glad we have ;-) ) we have 5 kids ranging from 2 next week and 22 years so we are trying to find somewhere that has something for all of them without much luck, we ruled out melbourne and adelaide simply becouse we are real sun worshipers (with precautions obviously) and from what we can gather those places aren,t quite as hot. i THINK we might opt for brisbane, again simply as some have commented that you can feel a bit isolated in Perth. also hubbie is a brickie and we have been led to believe there is slightly more work on the east coast for tradies, we are planning on getting a holiday rental when we make the move for 4-6 weeks in or around brisbane and then just taking a few weeks to decide where we actually want to settle, hubbie has spent 6 months in his younger days in oz but myself and the kids have never been, so as we haven,t a clue what to expect we think this is our best option ?


----------



## jvpicky (Aug 18, 2008)

*Brisbane or Perth*

Hi,

I am a Midwife and just in the planning stages of the whole immigration process, we have narrowed it down to Brisbane or Perth and not sure wich way to go. We currently live 5 min walk away from a lovely beach and would love to be near a beach but hopefully with weather that we can actually enjoy going to the beach. I have connections in Perth that could get me a job and a colleague is going to Brisbane soon so she may be able to help on the job front. 

The more people I talk to the more confused I get, some say Perth, some say Brisbane!!!! I just need help too.

We love the sun and would like warm all year round weather.


----------



## QSfamily (Nov 19, 2007)

jvpicky said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am a Midwife and just in the planning stages of the whole immigration process, we have narrowed it down to Brisbane or Perth and not sure wich way to go. We currently live 5 min walk away from a lovely beach and would love to be near a beach but hopefully with weather that we can actually enjoy going to the beach. I have connections in Perth that could get me a job and a colleague is going to Brisbane soon so she may be able to help on the job front.
> 
> ...


My hubby reckons the weather in Perth is more comfortable than Brisbane. 

I've been here since end of May and I'd say it can get a bit chilly during the winter especially at night. But the sun does shine more often than not. There was quite alot of rain June/July but in between you'd get nice warm sunshine too... 

I find Perth a bit on the expensive side but perhaps its where I've chosen to live. A friend of mine reckons Brisbane is cheaper to live now. Alot of people have said that things have increased in cost quite abit here this past year. Though house prices are supposedly falling. 

Finally I guess what hit me the most after I arrived here is the cost of flying out of Perth.... It can cost about AUD2-2.5k to fly back to UK from here. No cheap flights to pop home to attend a friends wedding when you feel so inclined.


----------



## Bluecookie (Aug 28, 2008)

clairer said:


> Brisbane!!!!! I live in Brisbane - the work for trades men here is through the roof there is more work then people to do it! Seriously!! I heard Perth was slower (but not sure I have never been) And with Surfers paradise down the round I'd say thats win win!! i have a younge family too and its a fab place to raise them!! State school here is great!


Hi Clairer

I have just got a job in Brisbane with my current employer which is a large construction firm, im a Planner and my partner is a Joiner. The feedback i have got is that Brisbane is booming in the construction industry at the mo. 

We are both keen surfers, so we are thinking or renting somewhere coastal but also that i can commute into Brisbane CBD for work, any ideas?

Cheers

Hels


----------



## compp (Feb 28, 2008)

Bluecookie said:


> Hi Clairer
> 
> I have just got a job in Brisbane with my current employer which is a large construction firm, im a Planner and my partner is a Joiner. The feedback i have got is that Brisbane is booming in the construction industry at the mo.
> 
> ...





Homely Houses | ourbrisbane.com

hi bin reading your thread and the link i,ve put above leads to quite a few short and long term rentals, is another company takeabreak in oz but i dont have the email address to hand if you go into google.com.au you should be able to find it. hope it helps


----------



## jamesc (Aug 27, 2008)

Hmmm ... tough one since I grew up in Brisbane, but chose to leave there because of boredom. My sister did the same thing and left for Perth! I left for Sydney.

Both cities are going through a growth phase (thanks to mining) which in turn means many new housing starts. 

Perth's weather is probably better, since it doesn't have those hot, sticky summers that Brisbane suffers.

Perth is closer to beaches. You need to spend 90 minutes in traffic to get to the north or south coasts from Brisbane.

Perth is very isolated from the rest of Australia, and if you plan to travel ... its a long slog.

Both cities are equally cosmopolitan, having about the same percentage of residents of non-European (read British / Irish) heritage (I think it is about 12-13% ... compared to Sydney and Melbourne that are at about 23-24%).

People from both cities tend to have their own quirks ... Brisbane people tend to have hang-ups about being the number 3 city in Australia and always getting the crumbs of social / sporting / corporate dollars. Perth people tend to go on too much on about how good Perth and Western Australia is ... gets a little irritating after a while.

So my recommendation .... Melbourne or Sydney!


----------



## gaz (Sep 2, 2008)

I have just been granted my visa and plan to move to Perth. I have visited and lived on both the West and East coast previously (working holiday visa) and prefer the West. I found the lifestyle more easy going and the weather better. I also have good job connection in WA so work will be easier.


----------



## anges (Sep 6, 2008)

*Brisbane or Perth*



jvpicky said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am a Midwife and just in the planning stages of the whole immigration process, we have narrowed it down to Brisbane or Perth and not sure wich way to go. We currently live 5 min walk away from a lovely beach and would love to be near a beach but hopefully with weather that we can actually enjoy going to the beach. I have connections in Perth that could get me a job and a colleague is going to Brisbane soon so she may be able to help on the job front.
> 
> ...



Hello. I am originally from Sydney (now living n the US for work) , but have travelled extensively in Brisbane and Perth. If you are from the UK, then Perth should be your pick. There are a lot of Brits living in Perth. I just find that Perth has a better vibe, it's clean, there are nice beaches, people are friendly. It is isolated from the rest of Australia, but that's not necessarily a bad thing. Brisbane is inland, but there a beautiful beaches to the North and south. I have a friend who is a nurse, and has just moved to Mooloolaba, which is about 1-1.5 hours north of Brisbane and she loves it there. I'm not sure what hospital is nearby Mooloolaba, but you can google it. Honestly, my reasons are subjective, but I truly think if I where to chose a city in Australia all over again, then Perth or Melbourne would be my pick. Brisbane is way too hot and humid (and there's loads of ********... my apologies to all non-******** for that comment).


----------



## jo-jo (Nov 6, 2008)

*Sponsorship ?*



Bluecookie said:


> Hi Clairer
> 
> I have just got a job in Brisbane with my current employer which is a large construction firm, im a Planner and my partner is a Joiner. The feedback i have got is that Brisbane is booming in the construction industry at the mo.
> 
> ...


We are a young family - kids 16, 7 and 1 and we have decided that Brisbane is the best place for us. My husband is a joiner with a massive personality ..want to know if you could recommend a company who would sponsor him.


----------



## babyoven (Jan 7, 2009)

Hi

I too am a midwife and have applied for a job in Mandurah (Perth) also one in Brisbane! At present I too am undecided - have you had any further thoughts?! Maybe we will be emigrating and working together!

xxx




jvpicky said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am a Midwife and just in the planning stages of the whole immigration process, we have narrowed it down to Brisbane or Perth and not sure wich way to go. We currently live 5 min walk away from a lovely beach and would love to be near a beach but hopefully with weather that we can actually enjoy going to the beach. I have connections in Perth that could get me a job and a colleague is going to Brisbane soon so she may be able to help on the job front.
> 
> ...


----------



## babyoven (Jan 7, 2009)

Decided on Perth - well Mandurah I hope! Just sending my application off tomorrow to get my qualification recognised! Will keep you all posted on how everything goes! Fingers crossed for now


----------



## Welsh Tim (Aug 26, 2009)

jvpicky said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am a Midwife and just in the planning stages of the whole immigration process, we have narrowed it down to Brisbane or Perth and not sure wich way to go. We currently live 5 min walk away from a lovely beach and would love to be near a beach but hopefully with weather that we can actually enjoy going to the beach. I have connections in Perth that could get me a job and a colleague is going to Brisbane soon so she may be able to help on the job front.
> 
> ...



Hiya my wife and I are planning to come over next Easter Visa ready, so I was just wondering a year on whats happened are you still in the UK or in Oz if so where did you choose?

Please get in touch

Tim


----------

